

Why there will be no holiday cheer for Amazon's 80,000 temp workers - freeiris
http://www.theguardian.com/money/us-money-blog/2014/oct/21/holiday-shopping-amazon-temp-workers-rights

======
MCRed
I worked at Amazon for several years as a software engineer. That was one of
the two worst job experiences in my life.

Amazon's corporate culture has zero respect for employees. They treat
customers very well, but employees are not valued.

~~~
digikata
Increasingly, as a customer, I feel like there's been some sort of shift in
Amazon's operating philosophy. There isn't any one big fault, but I feel like
I'm getting less value - maybe it's just because of some small changes in
their return policy or changes in how Prime is administered/priced, or the mix
of first-party/third-party sales in the catalog. On the business side, you
keep seeing hints of how employees at many levels aren't really in a good
long-term working situation. I wonder if Amazon's quantitative focus has
shifted from a strength to an obsession that's starting to hurt important non-
quantified areas.

Whatever is actually going on, it all adds up for me personally to move Amazon
out of a default, first-look shopping role to a more secondary option.

